# R.I.P my gentle giant.....



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

This is Ronnie, one of our trio of giant indonesian sailfins, who sadly passed away this morning. We are not sure of the age of the females. She passed away peacefully and her long term companions, charlie and Reggie (female) especially Reggie the other female, I know miss her. They saw me take her out of the viv and now sit tight together and are a little nervy.
They were and are never sick, never aggressive, they were never any trouble.
I will miss her so much, 

good bye my big girl.......xxxx


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear that but what a beautiful lizard


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Blinx......her housemate has gone so nervous since this happened, I am so worried about her, they were together for a long time before we had charlie....she is still allowing us to stroke and hold her but you can see the worry in her eyes.......I so hope she will settle again.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry tae hear that sad news matey...........hopefully time will let them settle


----------



## aldo1 (Apr 5, 2010)

monkfish2uk said:


> This is Ronnie, one of our trio of giant indonesian sailfins, who sadly passed away this morning. We are not sure of the age of the females. She passed away peacefully and her long term companions, charlie and Reggie (female) especially Reggie the other female, I know miss her. They saw me take her out of the viv and now sit tight together and are a little nervy.
> They were and are never sick, never aggressive, they were never any trouble.
> I will miss her so much,
> 
> good bye my big girl.......xxxx


a handsome animal so very beautiful
Hope your other pets dontfret too much my heart goes out to you enjoy charlie and reggiethey need you now


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry to hear of this karen
jamie and rich x


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you guys xx


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

What a beautiful looking lizard. I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry for you loss


----------

